# Looking for some info on an Autotek 99 The Mean Machine amp



## Biff85ta (Sep 23, 2011)

I picked up on of these yesterday from a friend and I am curious as to how hard I can actually lean on it. I have found the manual thanks to a post I found from BigDwiz on here but can I relatively safely bridge this amp to 2 ohm mono? I know it is a zed made amp and a lot of the amps from this time period would do far more than the manual would tell you. I am just looking for any opinions from those who have had experience with one of these if possible.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't believe they are 2 ohm mono stable, a lot of heat in a small package without a fan.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Per the manual all Autotek Mean Machine amps of that era are 2 ohm stable per channel, 4 ohm stable mono bridged. The HC versions (HC44, HC66) are 1 ohm stable, which the 99 is not one of those.

http://manualmachine.com/autotek/99/38011-user-manual/


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Autotek Model 99


----------



## Biff85ta (Sep 23, 2011)

So I went and pulled the amp out and looked at it again and it is a HC66 so it is good at two ohms mono but not as powerful as I wanted to run my subs so the 700s fosgate stays on the subs for now and the Autotek will join my 45.2 running mids and highs.


----------

